# WildBill's Journal



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

Finally got round to doing a journal.

As some of you know iv been training for 10 months now and in that time iv gained around 5.5 stone, sounds unbelievable, but its true.

Ill post up pictures every now and then and detail my training and diet.

Cycles iv done so far are Dbol and just finished a 10 week TBOL at 80mg a day (currently nearing the end of PCT)

Heres some starting pictures, these were taken a month or so ago.

Stats as of now.

Height 6' 4"

weight- 16.10 stone

Biceps- 18.5

chest-48

Shoulder width-24

waist- 34


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

And some from Yesterday.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Training-

Monday- Chest and Tris

Tuesday-Back and Bis

Wednesday-Legs

Thursday-Shoulders and traps

Friday-chest and tris

Saturday-Back and Biceps


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Diet.

Im an ectomorph, so burn calories very quick.

Breakfast- 6 whole eggs, 100g oats, mixede with PHD Pharma gain

meal-2- weight gain shake, Phd paharma gain

meal 3- weight gain shake (phd), avocado and chicken pieces

Meal 4- weight gain shake (phd)

before training- superpump 250 + 10g BCAAs

Train

Meal 5- 40g whey, lean beef steak and vegetables + 10g BCAAs

Meal 6- weight gain shake with milk and cottage cheese

Daily intake.

Around 300g protein

around 4000 kcals

Around 400g Carbs

Im always working on sites etc so shakes throughout the day in the week are my main source of nutrition.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Fvckin hell your a lump mate, good going :thumbup1:

Its at times like this im glad im quite short though, that's one hell of a frame to fill, but holy sh1t you'll be a monster when you do :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Fvckin hell your a lump mate, good going :thumbup1:
> 
> Its at times like this im glad im quite short though, that's one hell of a frame to fill, but holy sh1t you'll be a monster when you do :thumb:


Thanks mate, its the moster look im going for! :lol:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Training-
> 
> Monday- Chest and Tris
> 
> ...


is this cycled? so on the following monday you'll start with legs or do you always hit chest and back twice a week?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

no not cycled, im gonna be doing chest and back twice a week until as i feel my back is my weakest area aswell as my triceps, so ill do them twice a week until im happy with them the revert back to once a week


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Trained chest and tris tonight.

Barbell flat- 2 x 100, 1x120

Dumbell incline-2x40,1x45

Barbell decline- 3x100

Incline flys-3x25

Triceps

Vbar Pulldown

Rope pulldown

One arm cable kick backs

Pwo meal- 2 lean beef steaks, 3 whole eggs, 5g BCAAs, whey protein shake


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Back and bis tonight.

3 x 10 lat pulldowns 220kg

3 x 10 close grip pull ups

3 x 8 wide grip pull ups

3 x 10 low row

Biceps.

3 x 10 dumbell curls

3 x 10 concentration curls

3 x 10 cable curls

Pwo meal. Whey and carbs shake. 10g bcaas. 2 beef steaks and eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

legs done with a bit of cardio after to shift some bf

3 x 10 squats 160kg. Weight was lower than usual no sure why 

3 x 10 calf raises

3 x 10 hamstring curls

3 x 10 leg extensions

Attempted some lunges but of was so hot in there I gave up!

20 mins cardio on the stepper.

PWO. 5g bcaas. Whey shake

60 mins later. 2 lean beef steak and eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh and a shot of melanotan :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Shoulders tonight, really enjoy training them:thumb:

Dumbell press, 2x 10- 25kg, 2x 10- 30kg, 1x 10, 35kg

rear delt cables 3 x 10

side raises cables 3 x 10

upright row on barbell, 3 x 10 with 40 kg

traps- shrugs on the smith, 3 x 20

PWO- whey and carbs shake, 5g BCAAs,

60 mins later- 2 lean pork steaks, vegetables.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with all mate ..


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks mate:beer:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Did back last night

T-bar row- 4 x 10 80kg

Pullups bodyweight. 3 x 8

Pulldowns 3 x 10 full stack (200k I think?) + 50kg

Rows 3 x 10

Biceps

Cable concentration curls 3 x 10

Seated curls 3 x 10 25

Pwo. 5 g bcaas. Whey and carbs.

60 mins later. Takeaway (pollo alla creme:lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Half ars3d attempt at chest and tris tonight!

Flat bench- 2 x 10- 60kg

4x10- 110kg

dumbell flys 3 x 10-22.5kg

tricep dips 3 x 10 bodyweight only

rope pulldowns and one arm kickbacks

Felt absolutley knackered today and so unmotivated, blaming it on a heavy saturday night, i hardly ever go out and drink (maybe 3-4 times a year!) so i feel it a few days after!

pwo- whey and carbs shake

60 mins later- chicken and potatoes.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality mate, im 6ft 3 and im finding it hard to pack on any serious size, what you have done in a year is amazing! you got any before pics?


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good going , you look bulky considering your tall . Good going on the weight gain massive amount !! I ve done 1 stone 6lb in a year ish ffs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

james4d said:


> quality mate, im 6ft 3 and im finding it hard to pack on any serious size, what you have done in a year is amazing! you got any before pics?


I might have actually as im on a different pc, so ill have alook and put them on if i have. Thanks mate :thumbup1:



Gav182 said:


> Good going , you look bulky considering your tall . Good going on the weight gain massive amount !! I ve done 1 stone 6lb in a year ish ffs


Thanks mate, appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

big beast  i be watching


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Trained back last night.

3 x 10 pullups - body weight then 1 x 10 with extra 10kg

lat pulldowns 3 x 10

T-bar row. 3 x 10 with 60 kg on the bar

Row- 3 x 10

Biceps.

Cable concentration 3 x 10

barbell curls 3 x 10- 20 kg a side + bar

preachers on the machine. 3 x 8


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Also started new course today of Danabol DS blue hearts which i got hold of purely out of luck really so i though id get them in me!

Going to do 50mg a day for 6 weeks then go to pct


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

just caught up with ur journal 17 stone ur a beast how much more u looking to gain


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking quality fair play wildbill!!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for you comments guys, appreciate it.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

m14rky said:


> just caught up with ur journal 17 stone ur a beast how much more u looking to gain


Im looking to get as big as i can really, seem to beable to stay fairly leanish whilst eating as much as i can, so who knows! :laugh:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Right, shoulders and triceps tonight.

Shoulder press (dumbell)

1 x 10 - 25kg

2 x 10 - 30 kg

1 x 6 - 35kg

one arm raises on the cable 3 x 10 each arm

front cable raises 3 x 10

Rear delt flys on cables

3 x 10 arnold curls using 22.5 kg

Triceps.

Vbar pushdowns 3 x 10, (fullstack weight?+ 10KG)

Dips- body weight- 3 x 15

then dips between benches supersetted with one arm cable pushdowns 3 x 20 reps each excersize

Absolute killer tonight, went really well even though i feel a little drained!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Change to the routine this week.

Today was legs and biceps.

Legs-

Squats- 3 x 10 - 120 kg- havent squatted for a long time hence the light weight

Legs extension 3 x 10

leg curl 3 x 10

Calf raises 3 x 20

Biceps-

Double bi cable curls 3 x 10

concentration cable curls- 3 x 10

Preacher curls - 3 x 10

Zottman curls 3 x 10 - 20 kg

Pwo- whey and carbs

60 mins later, Natty PB on WW toast and BCAAs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Chest and tri's tonight

Chest-

Dumbell Pressing.

Flat- 1 x 10- 35kg

2 x 10- 40 kg

1 x 10- 50 kg

Incline- 2 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 35 kg

Cable flies 3 x 10

Overhead dumbell raises 3 x 10- 30 kg

Triceps.

Rope pushdowns 3 x 10

one arm push downs 3 x 10

Dips- 3 x 10

Then to finish did 3 sets of pushups to failure

PWO, whey and carbs and 4 whole eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Back and biceps tonight.

Back-

Pull downs 3 x 10

Rows 3 x 10

Pullups 3 x 10 - bodyweight

Biceps.

Cable concentration 3 x 10

cable double bi curls 3 x 10

Preacher 3 x 10

PWO- Protein and carbs shake and 4 whole eggs

Had to be a quick session tonight as had to be somewhere so not the best but ill make up for it!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Shoulders tonight.

3 x 10 shoulder press DB- 30 kg

45 degrees side raises with 10 kg dbs, nice and slow 3 x 10

Front raises with the cables 3 x 10 going really slow on the negative

Finished off with standing dumbell presses, 18 kg 3 x 20

Bit of a short session again but really felt good.

PWO whey and carbs


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Proper unit in the making there!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Heineken said:


> Proper unit in the making there!


Thaks mate, thats the plan!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

6' 4 at 17 stone!

Deffo wouldn't wanna get on the wrong side of you haha, im 6' 1 and 11 stone and finding it tough to pack on size.

Where abouts in Lincolnshire you from mate? and what gym you at?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

From skegness mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Chest tonight

DB bench flat- 2 x 10- 35 kg

1 x 10 - 45

1 x 10 - 50kg

Incline-3 x 10 35 kg ( pausing at the bottom)

Strict flys 3 x 10 25kg

DB Pullovers- 2 x 10- 30 kg

1 x 10 - 35kg

Triceps-

One arm pulldowns- 3 x 10

V-bar pull downs 3 x 10

Overhead EZ extensions 3 x 10

PWO- Whey and carbs

60 mins later 5 whole eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

T-bar row- 4 x 10 80kg

Pullups bodyweight. 3 x 8

Pulldowns 3 x 10 full stack (200k I think?) + 50kg

Rows 3 x 10

Biceps

Cable concentration curls 3 x 10

Seated curls 3 x 10 25

double cable bi curls 3 x 10

PWO whey and carbs and BCAAs


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

good weights mate keep up the good progress!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Legs tonight.

Squat- 2 x 10 working sets 140 kg

leg extensions 3 x 10

leg curls 3 x 10

calf raises 3 x 10

leg presses 3 x 10 full stack, not sure of the weight

PWO- protein and carbs shake


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Also bodyweight is still the same but BF is dropping without cardio so something seems to be going right!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Shoulders and triceps tonight

DB shoulder press

1 x 10 25kg

1 x 10 30kg

1 x 10 35kg

one arm cable raises 3 x 10

front cable raises 3 x 10

Military press 3 x 10

rear delt flies 3 x 10

Triceps

Overhead ez bar extensions 3 x 10

v bar push downs 3 x 10

on arm pulldowns 3 x 10

PWO whey and carbs shake with 4 eggs

60 mins lkater large rump steak


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Chest last night

Incline DBs. 1 x 10 - 30

1 x 10 - 35kg

1 x 10 40 kg

1 x 10 - 45 Kg

Flat Bench

3 x 10- 110kg

1 x 8- 120 kg

Cable flys 3 x 10

DB flys - 25kg 3 x 10

Decline barbell- 3 x 10- 100kg

PWO- Protein and carbs, 3 whole eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Bis and Tris tonight.

Bis.

3 x 10 cable double bi curl

3 x 10 seated curls 22.5 kg

3 x 10 preacher curls

EZ bar curls 3 x 10

Tris.

Rope pulldowns 3 x 10

overhead push 3 x 10

one arm pulldown 3 x 10

dips, bodyweight (107.5Kg) + 10kg, + 15KG, + 20Kg

PWO protein and carbs shake 2 whole eggs and protein flapjack


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Missed two nights training so did a few bits tonight.

Back- pulldowns, 4 x 10 full stack + 30KG

rows, 4 x 10

Chest-

Flat bench

1 x 10- 80 kg

1 x 10- 100kg

1 x 10- 120 kg

1 x 5 140 kg

Triceps-

Rope pulldowns superset with pushdowns

Then finished off with

3 x 10 pullups

PWO- protein and carb shake with 4 whole eggs


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Also my weight has gone up a few pounds and BF stayed the same, currently 2 weeks ino 100mg DBol everyday


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Just passing through your log as your quite a big fella!

Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Trained chest last night, was by myself and gym was empty so didnt want to go too heavy.

Flat Bench-

1 x 10 - 80kg

1 x 10 - 90 kg

2 x 10 - 100kg

1 x 10 110kg

Cable flies, 3 x 10

Pec dec 3 x 10

Incline bench 3 x 10 - 80 kg

Dips, 3 x 10

Triceps-

3 x 10 vbar pushdowns

3 x 10 rope pulldowns

3 x 10 one arm pulldowns

PWO- protein and carbs shake with 4 whole eggs

60 mins later,2 x lean turkey steaks


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Back and biceps last wednesday

Back-

Pull downs 3 x 10

Rows 3 x 10

Pullups 3 x 10 - bodyweight

Deads- 1 x 10 160kg

1 x 10 - 180 kg

1 x 6 - 200kg

Havent done these for a while so not pulling as much as id like or have done in the past but creeping up slowly

Biceps.

Cable concentration 3 x 10

cable double bi curls 3 x 10

Preacher 3 x 10

PWO- Protein and carbs shake and 4 whole eggs


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just passing through mate but interesting read. Keep up the good work!


----------

